# 'Poor Man's Brisket' Beef Eye of Round



## wakespray1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Just did one in the UDS for Easter.Turned out real good. ‘Poor Man’s Brisket’.1. Rub Beef Eye of Round w/ garlic infused olive oil (soak the chopped garlic in the oil for @ least a day)2. Dry rub, wrap in cellophane & fridge over night.3. Pull it out of fridge an hour before smoke time.4. Ugly Drum Smoker: mesquite, oak & plum wood. Meat on top rack. Water pan with boiling water (1/2 gal), Worcestershire sauce (1/2 cup), soy sauce (1/4 cup), sesame oil (1/4 tsp) directly under meat on lower rack between meat & coal basket. 230-250 degrees for 3 1/2 hours.5. Double wrap in foil with BBQ sauce, honey & chopped garlic. 3 1/2 more hours @ 230 degrees in smoker or oven.6. Double wrap (again) in foil, double wrap in towels and put in a dry empty ice chest for at least 1 hour, but not more than 5 hours.7. Cut against the grain & serve like brisket with BBQ sauce. Nearly As good @ 1/2 the price & time.8. Enjoy Ya'll.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm trying to imagine this but having trouble - do you have any pics to help a guy out?


----------



## wakespray1 (Apr 22, 2014)

There are a few left overs for tonight’s dinner, but (even with the ¼” smoke ring it’s nowhere as pretty as when it 1st came off the carving board ….. sorry next time I’ll remember the pics   ….. I’ll definitely be doing this one again …… what do you expect from a friggin newbee 


----------



## smoking b (Apr 22, 2014)

Sounds good man - you can definitely have a pass to slide by this time  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   If it becomes a regular habit though then  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Welcome to the forum


----------

